# Blue spray



## HPurvis (May 25, 2021)

Can somebody tell me the name of the blue spray they talk about. My chickens have one they specifically like to pick on and I need the spray so they’ll quit pecking her. She has almost no feathers on her head and she bleeds, I know the res is what they’re after. Any help is appreciated!


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Blu Kote.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

danathome said:


> Blu Kote.





danathome said:


> Blu Kote.


It works pretty well. Never ever use Red Kote for poultry


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Keep it away from her eyes, it will blind her.


----------



## HPurvis (May 25, 2021)

Thank you everyone! Yes chickens are attracted to the red color from what I’ve been told, they make my hens head bleed so I was hoping covering it with the blue color it would help her out


----------



## imnukensc (Dec 5, 2020)

Be sure to wear gloves when spraying it. It's hard to get off!


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

There is a spray and a dabbing-type liquid you can also get- I have actually used the liquid far more as I have better control over how much and where it goes, especially with a q-tip. Just putting that out there- I do use it around their heads most often for those reasons!


----------

